# 2018 60HP Mercury Command Thrust Outboard.



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't own a 60 HP, but my 50 HP requires the same flushing procedure. Most recently, I noticed an issue with the release of the hose from the lower cowling flush bracket, so I popped the cowling and noticed my hose was split. Water should be flowing out the lower unit on the starboard side when flushing under power through the pee hole. The process is meant to bring the engine up to temperature and will not damage the engine. I run a Mercury Vessel View module and watch the temperature on my phone and have never observed it getting hot when compared to running.

After repairing the hose (2 year old motor), I will no longer be using the bracket and instead using muffs connected to the hose and will still run mine under power for the 5 minutes as recommended by Mercury. It seems counterintuitive when compared to Yamaha, Evinrude, but it is clearly stated in the manuel so flush on under power but no longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Marker10 said:


> I don't own a 60 HP, but my 50 HP requires the same flushing procedure. Most recently, I noticed an issue with the release of the hose from the lower cowling flush bracket, so I popped the cowling and noticed my hose was split. Water should be flowing out the lower unit on the starboard side when flushing under power through the pee hole. The process is meant to bring the engine up to temperature and will not damage the engine. I run a Mercury Vessel View module and watch the temperature on my phone and have never observed it getting hot when compared to running.
> 
> After repairing the hose (2 year old motor), I will no longer be using the bracket and instead using muffs connected to the hose and will still run mine under power for the 5 minutes as recommended by Mercury. It seems counterintuitive when compared to Yamaha, Evinrude, but it is clearly stated in the manuel so flush on under power but no longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Marker, thanks for information. I have never owned a Mercury, only Yamahas. Does it take a couple of minutes before the engine starts peeing?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I own a Mercury 60 4S, non Command Thrust. Flush mine on muffs under power. There is a slight hesitation before it starts peeing. Never timed it, but under 30 seconds seems about right.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I flush mine for 20 minutes on the hose then start and run for 5 under power and in both instances the motor pees through the lower unit on the starboard side. The flush bracket while under power and running in a body of water should also discharge a steady stream. Zika is spot on about the time it takes to begin flowing.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I appreciate everyone’s information. After 2 minutes of the engine running, it still is not peeing. The engine does not run hot either. Am I missing something? 

also, compared to a Yamaha, do Mercury 4 strokes run load?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I would contact your local Mercury dealer and see if he can give you some insight on what may be going on. Small debris such as particles of shell can get in the way sometimes. After looking at my manual, I realized my 50 is not a CT model based on the gear ratio (1.83 vs 2.33), so don’t take anything I’ve relayed as gospel.


----------

